

Tell HN: MITCNC Startup Engine Series inspired by HN - CoffeeDregs

After reading Hacker News for a year or so, I got sad that the MIT Club of Nor Cal didn't have a Series that dealt with hacker topics.  Lots of materials science, solar cells, OLEDs, etc, but basically nothing about internet technology...<p>... so we started one.  The club's new Startup Engine series is going to grab trending topics on Hacker News and pull together a panel on them.  Get panelists to answer three questions about a particular topic: what's happened in the past 6 months?; what do we think will happen?; and how should you get involved?  Get meaningful advice from practitioners.<p>First up is mobile applications:<p>* http://www.mitcnc.org/stateofmobile<p>* August 19, 6:30PM in SF (KickLabs, 4 blocks from CalTrain)<p>*  On the panel: Google, Appcelerator, Bump Tech, Dropbox<p>Second up in October is probably: the State of Databases (e.g. NoSQL)?  (Or whatever HN is talking about then...; suggestions?)<p>Anyway, exciting stuff and all, but I wanted to say thanks for inspiring us!<p>EDIT: mbot3000: Startup Engine events are open to everyone (not just MIT alums).<p>---<p>Note: The MITCNC is 501c3.
======
mbot3000
This sounds cool. It's open to everyone right? I hope so....

~~~
rogupta
Definitely open to all.

